# City Fined



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I went to the State of Minnesota electrical licensing and complaints section website to check out who got caught and also to see how much the fine was for the electrical complaint. I saw a complaint for October of this year that was against a police department for performing unlicensed electrical work at their station. I'm glad they got caught, I'm just not sure if I should be pissed or laugh. It is funny that a police department got cited for doing unlicensed electrical work.:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I went to the State of Minnesota electrical licensing and complaints section website to check out who got caught and also to see how much the fine was for the electrical complaint. I saw a complaint for October of this year that was against a police department for performing unlicensed electrical work at their station. I'm glad they got caught, I'm just not sure if I should be pissed or laugh. It is funny that a police department got cited for doing unlicensed electrical work.:laughing:


Probably an off duty fireman


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Probably an off duty fireman


I noticed another different complaint against an individual from Ohio. Could it be????.....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I noticed another different complaint against an individual from Ohio. Could it be????.....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


A complaint of touching articles of intimate apparell on a service call with the name Cletis drawn on his bare feet? :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

We have a host of retired and disability cops out here parading as electricians. One got popped for disability fraud. the others fly under the radar without licenses.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> We have a host of retired and disability cops out here parading as electricians. One got popped for disability fraud. the others fly under the radar without licenses.


In the situation I was talking about, the police department was cited for doing unlicensed work at the police station. They had to pay a $1700.00 fine.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> In the situation I was talking about, the police department was cited for doing unlicensed work at the police station. They had to pay a $1700.00 fine.:laughing:


That's good for them, obviously the annoyed someone in the building department to go to such extremes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> That's good for them, obviously the annoyed someone in the building department to go to such extremes.


Yup Payback is a bitch,,..:laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> In the situation I was talking about, the police department was cited for doing unlicensed work at the police station. * They had to pay a $1700.00 fine*.:laughing:


:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

360max said:


> :no::no::no::no:


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> In the situation I was talking about, the police department was cited for doing unlicensed work at the police station. * They* had to pay a $1700.00 fine.:laughing:


taxpayers :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> We have a host of retired and disability cops out here parading as electricians. .


There's a number of carear FF's here who'll work a 48hr 'sleeper' shift, then go wiring on their down time

some call it job security....

~CS~


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> In the situation I was talking about, the police department was cited for doing unlicensed work at the police station. They had to pay a $1700.00 fine.:laughing:


 
Was it against code or something like installing cameras without an alarm license?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You can go online and see who got fined?? I sure hope they don't do that around here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> In the situation I was talking about, the police department was cited for doing unlicensed work at the police station. They had to pay a $1700.00 fine.:laughing:


 
Hey Chris, Nice signature.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Hey Chris, Nice signature.


You have a better signature.:thumbup::laughing:


----------

